# Preserved lemons



## dobieman (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anyone have an opinion on what part of a preserved lemon you're meant to use? I've made my own and it's time to start using them.

I read in a couple of blogs that only use the peel and pith (not the flesh), but I've never seen it specified in Does anyone have an opinion on what part of a preserved lemon you're meant to use? I've made my own and it's time to start using them.

I read in a couple of blogs that you only use the peel and pith (not the flesh), but I've never seen it specified in any recipes. Is this all going to depend on individual tastes and recipes?

Also, the syrup they're preserved in smells amazing - is it okay to test it?! It's just rock salt and lemon juice.

Thanks


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 17, 2014)

The instructions I used to make preserved lemons indicates the peel/pith only is used.  The recipes that I have used with preserved lemon in them also indicated peel/pith only.  

I guess if you want to drink or use salty lemon juice it would be okay but I'd imagine it would be kind of like drinking or using seawater.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 18, 2014)

Most recipes just call for the peel. They usually say just scrape the pulp part away. But, hey! If you like the pulp go for it. Who makes the rules, anyway? You do....

I have a jar almost ready to use. I bought myself a tagine and am very excited...


----------



## menumaker (Aug 18, 2014)

I love using them and especially when roasting chicken. I cut one into wedges so if there is a bit of flesh included, so be it. I tend to rinse mine under cold water just before use as well but maybe that's just me. Personally, I think you would find that the juice smells a lot better than it will taste,so mind how you go. It really can rasp your tongue if you are not careful. If you really ARE going to drink it I suggest you have a glass of milk ready to follow. Good luck with that one


----------



## Siegal (Aug 26, 2014)

I make/use them all the time. You remove the flesh and rinse the rind 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Claire (Sep 8, 2014)

I use it all but the seeds and preserving liquid (too salty, a little bitter), flesh, skin and all.  Usually cut into wedges, but sometimes cut a little smaller to mix into couscous, taboule, etc.

The other day I saw lemons in my little Piggly-Wiggly for $1.59 each!  They weren't very fresh looking, either.  This is why Wal-Mart makes a killing, and people buy bottled lemon juice.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Back in March, I put up some Preserved Meyer Lemons
Now, I'm not really sure what types of dishes I could use it in.
I liked the idea of using them with roasted whole chickens, 
but whatelse?


----------



## CraigC (Sep 8, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 21835
> 
> Back in March, I put up some Preserved Meyer Lemons
> Now, I'm not really sure what types of dishes I could use it in.
> ...



Can you say Morocan Tajin?


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes. Moroccan stews. Tons of recipes on line. I also dice them up when marinating meats, olives, vegetables, etc. Where ever you want that lemony flavor...


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 9, 2014)

The comments on this blog post have lots of suggestions: Preserving Lemons - Food in Jars


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 9, 2014)

dobieman said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on what part of a preserved lemon you're meant to use? I've made my own and it's time to start using them.
> 
> I read in a couple of blogs that only use the peel and pith (not the flesh), but I've never seen it specified in Does anyone have an opinion on what part of a preserved lemon you're meant to use? I've made my own and it's time to start using them.
> 
> ...


If the salt and lemon juice mixture is strong enough to preserve the lemons it's probably too harsh to dink or use in cooking.

I think the recipes assume that the cook knows what to use. Unfortunately this is a bad habit of some recipe writers.

Claudia Roden (who was born and brought up in Egypt so ought to know) says "It is usual to remove the pulp and use only the peel " when using preserved lemons in food preparation. Ditto preserved limes.

Samia Abdemour, the author of "Egyptian Cooking"  which I bought in Cairo (name dropper ) in 1985 says the same. An updated version of this is available on amazon.

It's important to rinse the rinds well before using themand not to over-do them in your recipe. Less is more! Take care when you are adding salt to the dish.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 5, 2016)

I saw preserved lemons being called for in tagines but never knew how to do them or where to get them.  Then I heard about and got the recipe for preserving lemons from the site "Culinate" which has, unfortunately, since shut down.  (loved the site, very informative) 
I now always keep a jar in the fridge. I make them with Meyer Lemons when they come in but have also made them with your regular grocery store variety.

I use them in tagines and also just slice them up and toss them with green vegies (especially spinach, yum!).  I use only the skin/rind.  I rinse them under running water, rubbing the pulp off with my thumbs. Slice them and toss them in.

Thank you so much for the link to more recipes using them.  Wow! Can't wait to explore some more!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 5, 2016)

*dragnlaw*, we also have another thread about preserved lemons that was just started recently. You might like what you find on the other l links that popped up in *This sounds like a great idea - Preserved Lemons*.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2016)

I love this idea to purée some preserved lemon, to make it easier to use a little bit at a time. There are more good suggestions in the comments: http://foodinjars.com/2013/01/preserves-in-action-pureed-preserved-lemons/


----------



## Rascal (Aug 3, 2018)

I've just made these preserved lemons from our 2 trees.
Rock salt about 1/2 ifnch in bottom of jars , then cut top and bottom of lemons off and cut into 6 sections not quite all the way through, then pack lemon with salt and bottle, then fill with lemon juice. One person on here said to add sugar so I dis add 1 tablespoon. I'm happy with the results.
Pics to come.

Russ


----------



## Rascal (Aug 3, 2018)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30902&stc=1&d=1533352149


----------



## Rascal (Aug 3, 2018)

Picture not the best but it's from my I pad.

Russ

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30903&stc=1&d=1533352300


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 4, 2018)

dobieman said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on what part of a preserved lemon you're meant to use? I've made my own and it's time to start using them.
> 
> I read in a couple of blogs that only use the peel and pith (not the flesh), but I've never seen it specified in Does anyone have an opinion on what part of a preserved lemon you're meant to use? I've made my own and it's time to start using them.
> 
> ...


Traditionally in Middle Eastern cooking they only use the peel and discard the centre but the other week in a re-run of a Jamie Oliver TV series he chopped up all of a very small one. 

The liquid will be extremely salty as that's what is used to preserve the lemons and commercially prepared ones may have other preservatives so it might not be very palatable. Taste a small amount to see.


Sorry, I seem to have already answered this but I didn't add the bit about Jamie Oliver so I won't delete.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 4, 2018)

Rascal said:


> I've just made these preserved lemons from our 2 trees.
> Rock salt about 1/2 ifnch in bottom of jars , then cut top and bottom of lemons off and cut into 6 sections not quite all the way through, then pack lemon with salt and bottle, then fill with lemon juice. One person on here said to add sugar so I dis add 1 tablespoon. I'm happy with the results.
> Pics to come.
> 
> Russ


Lucky you having our own source of lemons.

For anyone who has to buy their lemons for preserving be aware that they are probably waxed unless it says they aren't so you'll need to scrub them well to remove the wax. Dry thoroughly before use.

If un-waxed lemons are available in the shops they'll only need a quick rinse and dry.


----------



## Rascal (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for the waxing tip. I scrubbed all mine but wasn't aware of waxing. Good tip. I will be doing this again.

Russ


----------

